# brake pad warning light on ....



## MyGLXtacy (Oct 9, 2006)

This was my 1st brake replacement on my .:R @60k.
I just installed new slotted rotors and Akebono Euro Ultra Premium ceramic pads w/NO sensors.
Now - how do I get the brake pad warning light to go off?
I snipped the wire on the old pad and put the plug back on the connector - was that the wrong thing to do?
Should I have sealed/taped up the connector on the thin metal clamp and left it alone?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: brake pad warning light on .... (MyGLXtacy)*

You need to short the two wires together to make brake sensor think you've got intact sensor wires in you new pads, if you just snipped wires...you're sending a "open circuit" to the sensor and that makes it think the pad sensor wire has broken..like it does when pad reaches wear limit.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Denno (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: brake pad warning light on .... (spitpilot)*

i actually just ran into and solved this problem today. i chipped the sensor out of the brake pads and zip tied it to the little metal arm that holds the sensor plug. you don't have to short them out if you don't want to. just make sure that the actual sensor end is taped up so it doesn't contact metal and think ur outta pads.


----------



## MyGLXtacy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: brake pad warning light on .... (Denno)*

I fixed the problem with this info ...

_Quote, originally posted by *graeme86* »_Just change the cluster softcoding. Channel -17-
Its just subtracting that feature from the first two digits of the softcode.
The brake warning value is *01*
So, for example, if its 13xxx , then make it 12xxx


----------



## topcatauto (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: brake pad warning light on .... (MyGLXtacy)*

I just had this problem on a 02 Eurovan. It was the connector on the van side that was broken at the strain relief boot. Both front connectors had both wires broken. Track it down as it is a 12V signal that needs to be grounded for the light to be off; all four wheels are in serial.
Use shrink tubing to recreate and support the boot.


----------

